

Spotlight on a Layer user: Sunrise Calendar - rokgregoric
https://layer.com/news/post/sunrise-calendar

======
eniax
Sweet, even phone calls would make sense in this case. Good work!

~~~
nilgradisnik
Thanks! High quality VoIP calls will work out of the box using our SDK. We are
very excited to see what people will build using Layer.

